# Staminus Acquired by Stackpath, a Startup by Former SoftLayer Chief



## OSTKCabal (Jul 26, 2016)

Staminus has announced their acquisition by new cybersecurity startup Stackpath. Stackpath, co-founded by Lance Crosby of SoftLayer and CenturyLink Cloud fame, has recently acquired other cybnersecurity and performance companies such as MaxCDN, Fireblade, and Cloak.


The following is Staminus CEO Matt Mahvi's statement on Facebook -


Friends,
Today is very important for Staminus. We announce the acquisition of Staminus, by StackPath. Though legally accurate, the details paint a much richer picture!
Staminus will soon cease to exist as an independent brand, but instead will be part of a bigger and more elaborate story. We had the option to operate independently, but we believe integration would be best for our team and customers. Our vision from the start has been to protect the world, and with StackPath's help, we can get closer to that future.
Staminus = Security = StackPath
We understood that to grow, we needed significantly more resources. While we were looking at a round of funding, I sat down with Lance Crosby (CEO @ StackPath). He painted a compelling future that was very much aligned with our mission. I was impressed with his leadership at SoftLayer, and equally with his bold vision in cyber security. He wanted to focus on purpose and scale. We soon realized that we're on the same path.
We shared a mutual purpose to protect the world. Staminus had already grown to secure nearly 1% of the entire Internet with its arsenal of intellectual property and proprietary technology. On our first meeting, Lance talked about scaling us to protect 30%, 70%, or even 100% of the Internet. At that moment, I knew we were a great match.
He then gave us scale - a lot of scale! This is just the beginning.
I want to extend a warm thanks to everyone who has impacted us in some way. I have been fortunate and privileged to work alongside some of the smartest people I've met. This includes team members in Staminus, directors, advisors, customers, counsel, vendors, and above all friends.
About Staminus:
I founded Staminus with an incredible team, focusing on bleeding-edge cyber security technology called DDoS mitigation. We took the company from inception into a full pivot. eventually protecting about 1% of the entire Internet, securing some of the most recognized brands in the world. Staminus filed and won three USPTO patents and built a significant book of intellectual property that powered its core technology platform called SecurePort.
The terms of the deal are undisclosed. Information can be found at the below links.
https://twitter.com/StaminusComm/status/757575243225526272


*More information on Stackpath -*


http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2016/07/25/softlayer-founder-unveils-security-startup-stackpath/#2a9c41a0650d


http://fortune.com/2016/07/25/stackpath-ceo-on-his-startup/


*===============================================================================================================*


I personally believe it's going to be a good thing for Staminus customers. I'm sure, as with previous SoftLayer acquisitions, all the brands will be consolidated at some point, but pricing will be grandfathered for existing customers.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm of course wondering whether a) the aftereffects of the massive Staminus hack earlier this year played a part in the decision to sell, and b) whether the potential liability from that hack negatively impacted the purchase price...



> I'm sure, as with previous SoftLayer acquisitions,...



The SoftLayer co-founder is no longer with SoftLayer so it's not a SoftLayer acquisition.  StackPath does have $180 million in startup funding though (or did before making these 4 acquisitions).


TechCrunch has some more info on the company's future plans: https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/25/security-as-a-service-startup-stackpath-nabs-180m-4-acquisitions-including-maxcdn/


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jul 26, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> I'm of course wondering whether a) the aftereffects of the massive Staminus hack earlier this year played a part in the decision to sell, and b) whether the potential liability from that hack negatively impacted the purchase price...
> 
> 
> The SoftLayer co-founder is no longer with SoftLayer so it's not a SoftLayer acquisition.  StackPath does have $180 million in startup funding though (or did before making these 4 acquisitions).
> ...



You misunderstood. I'm running on the assumption that he's going to run his new company like he ran SoftLayer, and consolidate. i'm 100% aware that this isn't an acquisition for, or even related to, SoftLayer as it stands.


----------

